
‘Not a Day Care’? Really? - petethomas
http://chronicle.com/article/Not-a-Day-Care-Really-/234428
======
jbob2000
This whole article is one big ad hominem attack on the school. The author
didn't really discredit any of the points the university president made, just
attacked the school for being christian.

~~~
joshstrange
That's not entirely true, he pointed out that you can't say "Not a Day Care"
then baby the ADULTS that come to your "university".

------
CrimsnBlade
>To put it mildly, then, Oklahoma Wesleyan is behind the curve when it comes
to LGBT rights.

If this college claims to maintain christian values, then they will _always_
be behind LGBT rights because they directly contradict biblical scripture.
This argument is void for any christian university.

Also, most students have a choice as to where they attend school. Any student
that is planning to attend OKWU has ample opportunity to understand what
they're getting into. If they don't like the rules, they should pick a
different school.

~~~
cholantesh
>LGBT rights [...] contradict biblical scripture.

As per the interpretation of Wesleyans, yes...but there are any number of
denominations who don't hold to that interpretation. Even so, Christians are
generally called to treat LGBT persons with respect and dignity, and at least
a few LGBT rights would actually fall under that umbrella, I'd say.

~~~
CrimsnBlade
If you're saying Christians are called not to condemn LGBT persons, I would
agree with that. Forgiveness is supposed to be prevalent in Christianity.
People that are LGBT should still be treated as people, and as far as
Christianity goes, everyone is a sinner, and everyone has their own
temptations and battles.

OKWU is seemingly fearful that allowing that culture into their student body
would affect it in a way they deem negative or counter productive.

As far as LGBT not contradicting scripture, I have a hard time coming to that
interpretation. From what I've read it seems clear that the bible is against
that.

------
api
The whole thing has smelled like a manufactured controversy for a long time.
But then again, most major controversies these days that hit this kind of pop
culture attention are manufactured. You could probably dig into this a little
and find a media or PR company.

------
joesmo
So if the original article and 'not a daycare' phrase had come from any non-
religious institution it'd have meant something/more. That seems to be the
premise for this critique. It's not an invalid point.

------
dudul
Hum, I don't really get the point of the article. This is a _Christian_
college, of course they don't support transexualism, or gay relationships, or
LGBT rights. Just like a muslim school would not promote gay rights or eating
ham. When you join a christian school you are expected to follow christian
beliefs, if it's a problem for you go somewhere else. It's like these people
complaining that the Pope doesn't promote condom usage, he's the freaking
pope, how can you ask him to promote sex outside of wedlock?

Plus, the title doesn't make any sense, not being gay friendly doesn't make
this institution a day care, this is idiotic.

~~~
maldusiecle
Regarding the title, I think it has more to do with passages like these:

"Most college students are allowed to leave their rooms whenever they want.
You might say it’s one of the hallmarks of life outside day care. And Oklahoma
Wesleyan does generously allow you to come and go as you please — during the
day. But coming in late after curfew, or "sneaking out at night," in the
handbook’s wording, is another minor violation of school policy."

and

"Better be careful, you wild and crazy kids. Pranks — even "non-destructive"
pranks — are also a minor violation of school policy."

As far as evangelical college policies go, these are relatively tame. For
instance, the largest of these institutions, Liberty university, would until
very recently fine students for watching R-rated movies or not keeping their
dorm rooms tidy.

~~~
thieving_magpie
So the university has rules to govern student behavior. Why do we have to take
everything to an extreme and refer to them as a "day care". This is stupid.

~~~
DanBC
A member of staff at the University recently started a discussion where he
said the Uni was not a day care.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10654831](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10654831)

Pointing out that the uni treats students as children is a valid response.

